
9 Great questions to ask during the hiring interview - dpaluy
https://medium.com/@dpaluy/9-great-questions-to-ask-during-the-hiring-interview-90a0be955a61
======
travisjungroth
3\. Who are you?

I would not call this a great interview question. The variance between
candidates is so high it’s inactionable. It also sets a tone that they know
nothing about the candidate. With question five, ”Who we are and what we
do?”[sic] it seems hypocritical.

